

AeroMobil 3.0 - adam_klein
http://www.aeromobil.com

======
adam_klein
Very cool:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUnhBHwCq90](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUnhBHwCq90)

